# Viper 5901 Factory Alarm goes off when remote started.



## airpoppoff (Nov 26, 2009)

So I'll try to keep this short and Simple.

Got a Viper 5901 2 way remote starter + security. + DEI 556u Transponder. Installed it, Everything works fantastic. Except one thing.

When I remote start the car, with the system armed (doors locked) The factory alarm goes off, I can tell cause it's the horn and headlights that flash. I pulled the fac alarm fuse in the dash and it still does it. If I unarm the system, Start it, then arm it, it doesent go off.

I really don't want to have to do that everytime, I'm never anywhere near close to the car when it starts, so I don't want someone walking by and hearing the doors unlock and such.

Anyone else have this problem? Did I wire something wrong? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Air!

And Thank you for starting a new thread as I assume you were the original poster in the other thread....... 

There is a wire in the truck that needs to see a ground signal(factory alarm) an 2005 Toy 4runner(I'll look it up for you and also link you to my source).

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~49249

In the link they don't give a wire color or code, so this is where it gets complicated. Basically the factory alarm is armed one of two ways, by remote (factory key fab lock button)or placing the key in the drivers door and locking it.
Essentially what needs to happen here is there is also a wire(coming out of the drivers door harness into the drivers kick panel) that will show a negative pulse when you hit the key fob to unlock or you use the key and unlock the door(usually a negative pulse).
#1 An easy buy-pass of this is to use the key in the drivers door unlock the truck and hopefully the system does not re-arm when the Viper keyless wire sees a pulse.
#2 If #1 does not work you will need to find the wire in the drivers kick panel that shows a negative pulse, you will need to find an extra wire in the Viper system that gives a negative pulse before starting and connect the two wires. My guess is a black wire a gauge as the factory lock and unlock wires in the same harness coming out of the drivers door.
If you did the install than you should be able to take this info and run with it, if not my best advise is seek out an authorized Viper Shop(not BEST BUY) and have them do it for you.
#3 You may get away(possibly) with Dis-arming the unit with the Viper remote then hitting the start button, witch is essence should lock the doors any ways. Even if it does not nobody can take the truck once they step on the brake pedal.
Post back


----------

